# AOC Build Log



## All Out Customs

Figured I'd start a new topic to keep the car stereo forum fresh. I'll be posting pics of projects we got going on here at the shop.

These are pics of our demo wall, an ongoing project, its only half the products we plan to have.










Today we put in two more slots for more products in the mid section. In between we will put an led tv. We built it up 12 more inches up top to house more amplifiers in the future. 











Still gotta get more subs for the bottom row.


----------



## All Out Customs

Another project I'm currently working on is for two 12's. Its a little over 1.75 cubes, and will be doing aeroports as opposed to slot. 

First box is almost there...


----------



## All Out Customs

Made a 3/4" indentation on the sides in order to wrap the excess material on the inside, then overlap with another 3/4" square to make it flush...


----------



## All Out Customs

Second box is almost done, just need to seal up the insides, then mount the top pieces, cutout the holes for the port and sub...it's been a long day so time to clean up and go get some dinner...


----------



## VerdugO

Right on.


----------



## All Out Customs

Happy Thanksgiving from all of us here at All Out Customs. Be safe and please designate a driver if you plan to consume alcohol.


----------



## All Out Customs

Here's how the display looks now. Got a little 22" Sony TV and filled all the empty sub holes. Also got all the black trim on and finished with the painted crown moulding on top. The top has about 1" Clearance.


----------



## sp00kyi3

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 28 2010, 06:34 PM~19185443
> *Here's how the display looks now.  Got a little 22" Sony TV and filled all the empty sub holes.  Also got all the black trim on and finished with the painted crown moulding on top.  The top has about 1" Clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## sp00kyi3

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 22 2010, 07:38 PM~19137580
> *Second box is almost done, just need to seal up the insides, then mount the top pieces, cutout the holes for the port and sub...it's been a long day so time to clean up and go get some dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wut are these for looking good


----------



## Blazerbump03

That's a good lookin display man, real clean :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Nov 29 2010, 02:15 AM~19188182
> *wut are these for looking good
> *


These are for my daily. Wassup Spooky, one of these days you should swing by so we can try a test fit in your ride, these are perfect specs for the subs you plan on getting. I still got the other box as well.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Nov 30 2010, 07:12 AM~19199052
> *That's a good lookin display man, real clean :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man, we got a great bunch of hard working guys on our team...Couldn't have done it without them, they deserve most of the credit.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for our homie jerry. How u been. I haven't seen or heard from jameson in awhile.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 3 2010, 01:36 PM~19229556
> *Ttt for our homie jerry. How u been. I haven't seen or heard from jameson in awhile.
> *


Just trying to get a few projects done. I talked to him last week. If you got time, stop by and check up on him for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 30 2010, 11:36 AM~19200804
> *Thanks man, we got a great bunch of hard working guys on our team...Couldn't have done it without them, they deserve most of the credit.
> *



got a question do they still make free air woofers i think thats what they call i think ?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 3 2010, 09:59 PM~19232262
> *got a question do they still make free air woofers i think thats what they call i think ?
> *


The new Kicker Comps are "free air" compatible. I just scooped up some for an install I'm doing. Fi makes the IB3 line which are the meanest free air subs available, I used those in my last build and they were insane.


Looking good AOC. We need more fresh pic in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 3 2010, 10:28 PM~19233616
> *The new Kicker Comps are "free air" compatible. I just scooped up some for an install I'm doing. Fi makes the IB3 line which are the meanest free air subs  available, I used those in my last build and they were insane.
> Looking good AOC. We need more fresh pic in here. :thumbsup:
> *


cool thanks for da help i will look into them


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 3 2010, 10:28 PM~19233616
> *The new Kicker Comps are "free air" compatible. I just scooped up some for an install I'm doing. Fi makes the IB3 line which are the meanest free air subs  available, I used those in my last build and they were insane.
> Looking good AOC. We need more fresh pic in here. :thumbsup:
> *



I been hearing great feedback from the Fi IB3 line. How much power did you put to them? I'm looking to redo my current daily system. But for me, its a neverending story, I'm never satisfied. It's kind of hard to keep up when a friend of ours in Hawaii is putting up scores like this on the TL....





















He's runnin Sundown Subs...they take a lickin and keep on tickin..


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 3 2010, 10:37 PM~19233705
> *cool thanks for da help i will look into them
> *


OUTHOPU beat me to it man....I couldn't have said it better. Also look up Infinite Baffle Subwoofer in your search.


----------



## All Out Customs

Here is another project we got brewin....

G-Body Door Panels, with dual components and some other goodies, glass project. The rings you see are not the ones I will be using. I just found some scrap ones for mock up.


----------



## All Out Customs

Also got an electric powered pedal car that we are getting ready to do the Audio on, after that, front suspension, and then ready for paint.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 4 2010, 02:48 AM~19234473
> *I been hearing great feedback from the Fi IB3 line. How much power did you put to them? *


I'm pushing them with a Sundown 2000d @ 1 ohm so they should be getting real close to their 550rms rating. They hammer hard as hell.


----------



## All Out Customs

NICE!!! We are working towards getting the funds to make our initial buy in order to become a Sundown Audio Authorized Dealer for So. Cal. Some equipment from the buy in order will go into shop demo cars.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'd say thats a very good move. I couldn't be happier with their amps. I'm looking to try out their subs next.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 4 2010, 10:11 PM~19241253
> *I'd say thats a very good move. I couldn't be happier with their amps. I'm looking to try out their subs next.
> *


Pre orders on SA 12s and 15s are already sold. But Jacob is pushing real hard to get the production on a new batch started.


----------



## All Out Customs

Today I had the honor of having a RIDES3 visit me at the shop. He came to us because he wanted to get some custom audio on the back lid. Here's some pics of the what I took earlier today..










more pics will be up soon. :biggrin: 

Before...










Removed the carpet to see what needed to be done.









I'll get pics up as I get more progress.
Thanks  










Pulled out the factory 4"x10" to get ready for some new 6x9s


----------



## OUTHOPU

I think you could have just put an amp on those 4x10"s and been good. :cheesy: 

Those things are toast.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 15 2010, 07:49 AM~19331808
> *I think you could have just put an amp on those 4x10"s and been good. :cheesy:
> 
> Those things are toast.
> *


OG 1972 GM Factory.....yeah they have seen better days...

Rain, Rain go away, I'd like to get some work done today...


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 15 2010, 08:49 AM~19331808
> *I think you could have just put an amp on those 4x10"s and been good. :cheesy:
> 
> Those things are toast.
> *


THEY STILL SOUND GOOD FOR BEING OLD


----------



## All Out Customs

Well once I got the measurements last night, I began tracing out a template.



































[/quote]


----------



## All Out Customs

Cutout the 6x9 holes in the template....












That's what I love about these classic GM cars...they are built tough. I had to bore out the original 4x10 hole to house the new 6x9. First I taped up the surrounding area for safety because its always better to be safe then sorry. Then I started cutting away through the double metal wall.










When I was done I took a little paint brush and treated the bare metal with some rust protectant to prevent any rust.










Once again I test fitted the panel to make sure everything fit snug.










Here I covered the speaker wire in split loom.










These two pics are taken from the bottom side of the trunk. I pre tapped the mounting holes from the top,then the inserted the screw into the zip tie and hand tightened the screw from the bottom. Once secured, I was able to carefully tighten it with an angled screwdriver.










Split loom was ran from the back and under the door sill, all the way up to the head unit.










Wait for it............................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

:biggrin: After.....Alpine Type "S" 6x9s replaced the factory 4x10s






















As a courtesy, we always hook up the cars with a complete vacuum job throughout the entire car. :biggrin: 


















I am honored to have been able to work on a nice ride that's going to be repping Good Times CC. Thanks for giving me a chance to be a part of your project RIDES3. Maybe later we can get into some fiberglass kick panels.  Merry Christmas to all Good Times members worldwide!


----------



## datdude101

hey im new to the lowrider game and i seen some post that you got the hook up on alot of different products.pm me a price on some rims when ever you got time.thanks


----------



## All Out Customs

You looking for rims...I would need more info like year, make, model of vehicle, and what style rims you looking for? Thanks


----------



## All Out Customs

Made some donuts today hmmm ready for some fiberglass soon. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

We did an alarm today and I was able to have the car for a good part of the day. So I sacrificed some time in order to solder the connections.


----------



## All Out Customs

Mounted the antenna in the top left corner of the windshield


----------



## All Out Customs

Put in a flip out Clarion and tested the Video with Roll'n DVD. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Nice work man. 



> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 17 2010, 10:26 PM~19356822
> *Made some donuts today hmmm ready for some fiberglass soon. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2 words for you though on this, *circle jig*. :biggrin: 

Honestly though after using one I was amazed how quick and clean a circle could be cut. The Jasper circle jig does circled from 2 1/4" up to 18 3/4" and costs about $40.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 19 2010, 08:32 AM~19366568
> *Nice work man.
> 2 words for you though on this, circle jig. :biggrin:
> 
> Honestly though after using one I was amazed how quick and clean a circle could be cut. The Jasper circle jig does circled from 2 1/4" up to 18 3/4" and costs about $40.
> *


Yes sir, its on the XMAS wish list along with a new plunge router and a new drill combo... :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 19 2010, 02:49 AM~19365892
> *We did an alarm today and I was able to have the car for a good part of the day.  So I sacrificed some time in order to solder the connections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The only way i'd do it :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 19 2010, 03:58 PM~19368173
> *Yes sir, its on the XMAS wish list along with a new plunge router and a new drill combo... :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like a solid wish list.


----------



## sp00kyi3

ttmft


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## All Out Customs

Here's an install we did on New Year's Eve of an 8th Gen Honda Accord...

Removed door panel, and stock speaker,



















Rolled out some extra dynamat for a little bit of sound suppression









Customer did not want too many holes, so I mounted the crossover up high in the dash.


----------



## All Out Customs

Pre drilled the holes before I actually mounted the Kappa Perfect 6.1 components mid. Its an all Infinity system.


----------



## All Out Customs

Picked up some steel flat bar and welded a two tier bracket which will be painted later once we finish the brackets for the rear seat.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 19 2010, 08:32 AM~19366568
> *Nice work man.
> 2 words for you though on this, circle jig. :biggrin:
> 
> Honestly though after using one I was amazed how quick and clean a circle could be cut. The Jasper circle jig does circled from 2 1/4" up to 18 3/4" and costs about $40.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Hell yeah, best investment ever! I got so sick and tired of cutting circles with a jigsaw and no matter how slow I went they looked like a third graders art project I finally sucked it up and picked up a plunge router, upcut bit, and jasper jig! Now.....perfect circles in less than 30 seconds! 

Who knew they could be so smooth! :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 3 2011, 10:17 AM~19489764
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Hell yeah, best investment ever! I got so sick and tired of cutting circles with a jigsaw and no matter how slow I went they looked like a third graders art project I finally sucked it up and picked up a plunge router, upcut bit, and jasper jig! Now.....perfect circles in less than 30 seconds!
> 
> Who knew they could be so smooth!  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah man, I postponed picking one up until the new year in order to use the investment as a tax write off. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 3 2011, 10:19 AM~19489781
> *Yeah man, I postponed picking one up until the new year in order to use the investment as a tax write off. :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah, wise idea! 

Install is looking good too man! :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Got the amps pre-wired before dropping it back in the car..


----------



## All Out Customs

Here's the rear view when the trunk is up. Amps and Rack will be colormatched at a later date.










Since its all going through factory head unit, we will be adding an Audio Control Sound Processor next.


----------



## RIDES3

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 02:04 AM~19508188
> *Here's the rear view when the trunk is up.  Amps and Rack will be colormatched at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since its all going through factory head unit, we will be adding an Audio Control Sound Processor next.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

looking good bro!!!!


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jan 5 2011, 04:06 PM~19512798
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wassup Good Timer :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2011, 05:38 PM~19513623
> *looking good bro!!!!
> *


Man I try bro... I still got lots to learn. Wish I was in Vegas right about now for the CES show goin down this week. I got some business associates out there right now hopefully they come back with some new 2011 Car Audio Propaganda. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Next project is gonna be a box for a Regal to accomodate 3 10" subs in between the cylinders.

The box to the left fits perfectly height wise, but I just need to make it a little bit wider and a few inches deeper in order get the max airspace possible. Still need to coordinate with the customer on a final decision on what brand of sub he will be running, but I just wanted to get a headstart on it. So I took some spare wood to see if I could get it as close as possible height wise..


----------



## All Out Customs

Won't be as drastic, but I plan to get it staggered a little bit so that it fits.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

does this car have nav?? if so get at me your going to run into problems with noise.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 6 2011, 06:24 PM~19524442
> *does this car have nav?? if so get at me your going to run into problems with noise.
> *


Wassup bro if referring to the 8th gen Honda Accord, it does not have Navigation. Luckily so far the car does not have much noise. 

I am however interested in the noise problems with Nav, its always good to learn about problems before hand in order to properly address them when the problems do arise. What kind of feedback can you give me regarding this issue?

Our customer called to schedule an appointment to install the Audio Control EQ, so we will see what happens.


----------



## All Out Customs

I am fully aware that this is a lowrider forum, but here is a pic of the accord in front of our shop. Hopefully this year we can pull more Lowriders into the shop.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

yeah man i was talking about the accord, pm your number i will call you and go into detail about the problems with the nav if you keep the stock unit.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 09:06 PM~19524902
> *I am fully aware that this is a lowrider forum, but here is a pic of the accord in front of our shop.  Hopefully this year we can pull more Lowriders into the shop.  *


Carefull what you wish for lowriders always want everything dirt cheap and need it done yesterday.

Import guys will at least spend the cash to get what they want. That Honda looks nice. It's done tastefully.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2011, 11:45 PM~19537309
> *Carefull what you wish for lowriders always want everything dirt cheap and need it done yesterday.
> 
> Import guys will at least spend the cash to get what they want. That Honda looks nice. It's done tastefully.
> *


Economy has been tight, but I am in good spirits that this year it will loosen up and there will be enough cheese to go around for everyone. I don't want a whole block of cheese, just enough to provide for the family....maybe in due time...enough to buy more tools and a ragtop impala project car.


----------



## All Out Customs

Gotta love Sundays, after the big game...we are gonna find a spot to take this out for a spin...



















Got the "I" bracket temporarily tacked in just to go out for a ride. When we get Contitech airbag, we will grind the center beam off and drop it in with upper and lower circle plates.


----------



## All Out Customs

Audio Control eq is ready to go in maybe next week.


----------



## All Out Customs

With the temporary brackets in place, it was time to take it out for a test ride....bumpin it to 12 volts will definitely help since my son is quickly outgrowing this project. 12 volts will also power the audio and air compressor for the bag.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 11 2011, 02:51 PM~19567719
> *With the temporary brackets in place, it was time to take it out for a test ride....bumpin it to 12 volts will definitely help since my son is quickly outgrowing this project.  12 volts will also power the audio and air compressor for the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

Just finished up this project temporarily, we may decide to port it depending on the customer's taste.

Will fit right under the rear tray and in between the cylinders of a Regal.

Indented both sides to make it easier for wrapping material over.











Once material is wrapped, the other plate will fit snug and flush...


----------



## All Out Customs

The box to the right was our guide to gauge the height since it fits perfectly top to bottom under the tray. We just had to go a little wider and deeper in order to get more airspace.


----------



## All Out Customs

Siliconed the insides to make properly seal all the seams..


----------



## All Out Customs

Cutout the holes for the subs and the speaker wire terminal.


----------



## All Out Customs

It only takes a few minutes to sand down the excess and to remove all the pencil markings to ensure its smooth all the way around.


----------



## All Out Customs

Glued all the edges of the square, and then it was time to secure the top lid, and then apply silicone to the remaining edges.


----------



## All Out Customs

These are dual two ohm voice coils, so I ran each sub in series, and took the outputs of each and ran those in parallel to get the end result as 1.4ohms


----------



## sp00kyi3

bad ass 3 subs


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Jan 13 2011, 03:41 PM~19587845
> *bad ass 3 subs
> *



3 10" JBL for a G-Body. Got these measurements saved in my notebook so that we can have it for reference when we get ready to do your box soon. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 13 2011, 04:50 PM~19587940
> *3 10" JBL for a G-Body.  Got these measurements saved in my notebook so that we can have it for reference when we get ready to do your box soon. :biggrin:
> *


Cant say i've ever seen that done in a g-body yet.It will be interesting to see how it sounds.

I wish i could fing the old picks of the 2 10's we were talking about earlier

Have you cut out eh middle support yet?The one where the back seat dont really rest on its more for structure?I cut mine out made a world of difference when working in back.But if he's 3 wheeling allit i'd keep it or cut an make something that wraps around the support under the rear shelf


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 13 2011, 04:01 PM~19588063
> *Cant say i've ever seen that done in a g-body yet.It will be interesting to see how it sounds.
> 
> I wish i could fing the old picks of the 2 10's we were talking about earlier
> 
> Have you cut out eh middle support yet?The one where the back seat dont really rest on its more for structure?I cut mine out made a world of difference when working in back.But if he's 3 wheeling allit i'd keep it or cut an make something that wraps around the support under the rear shelf
> *



Its for a show car and the customer does not have the car wired up just yet. I'm popped it into my little family driver that has a JL1000 just for a quick test, and it sounds pretty good sealed up. We may add a 4" aeroport, but I believe it sounds just fine the way it is. I just had to lower my levels a little bit. 

Its always a learning process and I do believe I got lots to learn, each box made is a lesson for future builds. This is the first of a few other audio projects on this car. We may do some fiberglassed 6x9 towards the lower section next to the rear seat, and also some kick panels. Maybe I can do a little video if time allows. The sample box which is towards the right fit really snug so I made the new box about 1/8 shorter in order to allow for the material and possibly foam that the upholstery shop will be putting on in the future.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 13 2011, 05:05 PM~19588569
> *Its for a show car and the customer does not have the car wired up just yet.  I'm popped it into my little family driver that has a JL1000 just for a quick test, and it sounds pretty good sealed up. We may add a 4" aeroport, but I believe it sounds just fine the way it is.  I just had to lower my levels a little bit.
> 
> Its always a learning process and I do believe I got lots to learn, each box made is a lesson for future builds. I am always open to feedback and constructive criticism. This is the first of a few other audio projects on this car.  We may do some fiberglassed 6x9 towards the lower section next to the rear seat, and also some kick panels.  Maybe I can do a little video if time allows. The sample box which is towards the right fit really snug so I made the new box about 1/8 shorter in order to allow for the material and possibly foam that the upholstery shop will be putting on in the future.
> *


oops didn't mean to do this twice..hahah


----------



## EL VAGO 84

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Jan 13 2011, 03:41 PM~19587845
> *bad ass 3 subs
> *


THOS ARE MY BABYS SPOOKI3
THA BOX SOUNDS LOUD HOMIE :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## EL VAGO 84

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2011, 11:45 PM~19537309
> *Carefull what you wish for lowriders always want everything dirt cheap and need it done yesterday.
> 
> Import guys will at least spend the cash to get what they want. That Honda looks nice. It's done tastefully.
> *


THATS BECAUSE WE ALWAYS ON THA MOVE HOMIE :biggrin: N IS NOT BEEN CHEAP WE STILL HAVE TO PAY FOR CHROME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL VAGO 84

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 13 2011, 03:11 PM~19587566
> *Cutout the holes for the subs and the speaker wire terminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD JOB HOMIE I MADE THA RIGHT CHOISE GOING WITH U :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jan 14 2011, 08:16 AM~19594709
> *GOOD JOB HOMIE I MADE THA RIGHT CHOISE GOING WITH U :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks homie for giving me a chance to work on your project. On to the next phase.....

















:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 15 2011, 12:26 AM~19602906
> * Thanks homie for giving me a chance to work on your project.  On to the next phase.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Brings back good memories of mine. :happysad: 



















PITA....and still not done with them! :angry:


----------



## sp00kyi3

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jan 14 2011, 07:10 AM~19594669
> *THOS ARE MY BABYS SPOOKI3
> THA BOX SOUNDS LOUD HOMIE :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


damn nice homie


----------



## EL VAGO 84

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 15 2011, 12:26 AM~19602906
> * Thanks homie for giving me a chance to work on your project.  On to the next phase.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


be at tha shop 2nite homie


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 17 2011, 09:56 AM~19619213
> *Brings back good memories of mine.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PITA....and still not done with them!  :angry:
> *



Looks real good, take a break in between sessions sometimes the work can be time consuming


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jan 18 2011, 02:20 PM~19630999
> *be at tha shop 2nite homie
> *



Thanks for stopping by, now its time to pickup some supplies. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Continued work on our customer's ride. Dropped in some new rear speakers.


----------



## All Out Customs

We also installed the Audio Control Concert Series EQ. The equalizer helped to manipulate the various frequencies and made a dramatic difference.


----------



## All Out Customs

Getting ready to fire up my new investment. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Clarion Double Din Install with Steering Wheel Interface.



















Transferred AC Vents from factory to aftermarket kit.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

question do u have any alpine radios that play dvd's not looking for a flip out screen thanks for your help


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jan 21 2011, 11:38 PM~19665055
> *question do u have any alpine radios that play dvd's not looking for a flip out screen thanks for your help
> *



Are you talking about something like this?

http://www.soundstream.com/Video%20Product...ash/vir3600.htm

I can get a hold of something like this if you are interested.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 22 2011, 12:43 AM~19665319
> *Are you talking about something like this?
> 
> http://www.soundstream.com/Video%20Product...ash/vir3600.htm
> 
> I can get a hold of something like this if you are interested.
> *


not feeling that is there something else


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jan 22 2011, 01:40 AM~19665499
> *not feeling that is there something else
> *


Not too many single din Radios/DVD Player out in production. If you can get me a list of brands that you would be interested in, I am willing help you find what is available. I noticed that you mentioned Alpine, but they have either Flip out single din DVD, or double din DVD products.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

this is what im running i dont want to add a dvd player that is why im looking for a radio that plays dvd /cd alpine,pioneer,kenwood , ect thanks for ur time


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 03:57 PM~19640256
> *Getting ready to fire up my new investment. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Be ready to kick yourself for not getting that sooner. Looks like a nice unit to (no ****) should make short work of cleaning edges up and cutting holes.

Looking good man.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jan 22 2011, 02:26 PM~19667925
> *this is what im running i dont want to add a dvd player that is why im looking for a radio that plays dvd /cd  alpine,pioneer,kenwood , ect thanks for ur time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work.. :thumbsup: 

Pioneer got this one....

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car...ers/DVH-P5000MP


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 22 2011, 03:41 PM~19668300
> *Be ready to kick yourself for not getting that sooner. Looks like a nice unit to (no ****) should make short work of cleaning edges up and cutting holes.
> 
> Looking good man.
> *


Thank you bro, just trying to re-up on some tools this year to be more efficient in regards to installs. :biggrin: Yup....about to kick myself and kick up some saw dust here soon.


----------



## AGUILAR3

do you guys do sound deadening? I'm thinking of having my trunk done (62 Impala)


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 23 2011, 02:22 AM~19672066
> *do you guys do sound deadening? I'm thinking of having my trunk done (62 Impala)
> *


 :thumbsup: We got dynamat available. Let us know how we can help.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 23 2011, 01:54 AM~19672013
> *Nice work.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Pioneer got this one....
> 
> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car...ers/DVH-P5000MP
> *


that looks good found one on ebay , one last question can u hook up an ipod to this unit ?


----------



## EL VAGO 84

ALL OUT CUSTOMS TO THA TO


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 23 2011, 01:48 AM~19672112
> *:thumbsup: We got dynamat available.  Let us know how we can help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*what do you recommend*? How many square feet would I need? No bags, Hydros or even a spare. Just a dead empty trunk.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jan 23 2011, 01:47 PM~19674892
> *that looks good found one on ebay , one last question can u hook up an ipod to this unit ?
> *



Yup it does have an IP BUS Port for the following add-ons including IPOD.

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car...=specifications


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jan 23 2011, 07:50 PM~19677711
> *ALL OUT CUSTOMS TO THA TO
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Back to work on your panels tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 23 2011, 11:37 PM~19679857
> *Yup it does have an IP BUS Port for the following add-ons including IPOD.
> 
> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car...=specifications
> *



thanks for ur help


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jan 23 2011, 11:56 PM~19679996
> *thanks for ur help
> *


No problem homie, always glad to help out whenever I can.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 23 2011, 08:06 PM~19677908
> *what do you recommend? How many square feet would I need? No bags, Hydros or even a spare. Just a dead empty trunk.
> *



Its kind of hard to gauge how much exactly you will need. I would need to see the trunk first at take a few measurements. I would recommend getting a box or two of the 36 square feet and estimate from there how much would be needed to do the entire trunk. Are you planning on putting any type of equipment in the trunk or do you plan on leaving it OG?


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 24 2011, 12:02 AM~19680028
> *
> *


Whatup homie, hope you had a good weekend, now back to the grind. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Perfect 79 degree Sunny California day to do some fiberglass. :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 24 2011, 12:11 AM~19680071
> *Its kind of hard to gauge how much exactly you will need.  I would need to see the trunk first at take a few measurements.  I would recommend getting a box or two of the 36 square feet and estimate from there how much would be needed to do the entire trunk.  Are you planning on putting any type of equipment in the trunk or do you plan on leaving it OG?
> *


you know bro i use a lot of spray in bed liner stuff in trunks it works great out here in az with the heat and a lot cheaper when doing a hole trunk..and use fat mat at my shop . great deals on it and a little thicker then dynmat. never comes off or pills out here in the heat.. keep up the good work bro.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Jan 30 2011, 11:22 AM~19736900
> *you know bro i use a lot of spray in bed liner stuff in trunks it works great out here in az with the heat and a lot cheaper when doing a hole trunk..and use fat mat at my shop . great deals on it and a little thicker then dynmat. never comes off or pills out here in the heat.. keep up the good work bro.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks for the pointers. We are always open to good and positive feedback. :thumbsup:


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 31 2011, 07:39 PM~19750120
> *Thanks for the pointers.  We are always open to good and positive feedback. :thumbsup:
> *


my boy rollin says you are a good dude . and he can tell you what kind of work i can do out here in az..if you ever need help or any thing bro im down to travel were ever homie.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Jan 31 2011, 10:43 PM~19752771
> *my boy rollin says you are a good dude . and he can tell you what kind of work i can do out here in az..if you ever need help or any thing bro im down to travel were ever homie.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Cool man, I consider car audio techs just like an extended family ONE PASSION, ONE LOVE!


----------



## All Out Customs

Hello, welcome to ALL OUT CUSTOMS your table has been prepared for a party of two, on the menu we have fiberglass panels that go under the 14 window of a G-BODY, please enjoy...hahahahhaa


----------



## All Out Customs

Far from done, but at least the foundation is there and its beginning to take shape..


----------



## All Out Customs

This is how we get down on Fiberglass Fridays...still not done, but its really taking shape now, just need to sand it down and hit it with some bondo.


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 4 2011, 10:43 PM~19792521
> *Far from done, but at least the foundation is there and its beginning to take shape..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro . keep car audio going.. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 5 2011, 07:07 AM~19793806
> *looking good bro . keep car audio going.. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, just trying to keep customers happy.


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 5 2011, 09:30 AM~19794292
> *Thanks bro, just trying to keep customers happy.
> *


a happy customer will go out of there way to make sure to tell one person that you rock. were a mad one will allways tell 100 people that you suck.. so i say fuck the mad ones.. :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 5 2011, 10:15 AM~19794486
> *a happy customer will go out of there way to make sure to tell one person that you rock. were a mad one will allways tell 100 people that you suck.. so i say fuck the mad ones.. :biggrin:
> *


got a good tip bro if you want to try it..when laying out the bond when you first spread it on. give it like a min or two. then put a glove on homie and pour rubbing alcohol on your hand and spread it on the bond it will make real smooth and take any high and lows spots out. and make it a lot easier to sand try it out. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 5 2011, 10:30 AM~19794565
> *got a good tip bro if you want to try it..when laying out the bond when you first spread it on. give it like a min or two. then put a glove on homie and pour rubbing alcohol on your hand and spread it on the bond it will make real smooth and take any high and lows spots out. and make it a lot easier to sand try it out.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nice...cool trick of the trade, I'll try it out.


----------



## EL VAGO 84

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 5 2011, 09:30 AM~19794292
> *Thanks bro, just trying to keep customers happy.
> *


WHATS UP JERRY LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc

AOC up!


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 9 2011, 12:12 PM~19827519
> *AOC up!
> *


looking good bro keep it rockin..


----------



## sp00kyi3

ttt for my homie jerry


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Feb 6 2011, 01:03 PM~19801840
> *WHATS UP JERRY LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you VAGO for your support, I really appreciate the fact that you decided to go with AOC in regards to your project cars. I just have a little bit more finishing to do and I guarantee you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 9 2011, 12:12 PM~19827519
> *AOC up!
> *



WASSUP DEE LOC, thanks for the support man, I got good news bro, I'll hit you up in the morning!


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Feb 9 2011, 09:27 PM~19832170
> *ttt for my homie jerry
> *



What's crackin Spooks, what it do in da high desert. We are going to get started on your box shortly after we finish up VAGO's.  :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 9 2011, 04:37 PM~19829604
> *looking good bro keep it rockin..
> *


 :biggrin: Wassup Car Audio Familia we sending out some positive vibes towards the AZ side as well!  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3




----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 10 2011, 02:27 AM~19834039
> *:biggrin: Wassup Car Audio Familia we sending out some positive vibes towards the AZ side as well!   :biggrin:
> *


whats up bro how you doing.. :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 4 2011, 10:42 PM~19792509
> *Hello, welcome to ALL OUT CUSTOMS your table has been prepared for a party of two, on the menu we have fiberglass panels that go under the 14 window of a G-BODY, please enjoy...hahahahhaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if u dont mind me asking u what material did u used thanks


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Feb 13 2011, 09:29 PM~19862515
> *if u dont mind me asking u what material did u used thanks
> *


I used Fleece that I bought at a local fabric store. You can find it at walmart in the fabric section as well. Good luck with your project. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

TTT...some progress pics of the pedal car....got it down to bare metal...getting ready for some Kandy.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Looking good homie.


----------



## EL VAGO 84

TTT


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 16 2011, 12:00 AM~19881822
> *TTT...some progress pics of the pedal car....got it down to bare metal...getting ready for some Kandy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro keep up the good work.. wish i had another guy to help out here bro work is plying up homie.. lovin it but no time for my little one..


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Feb 17 2011, 07:55 PM~19896976
> *Looking good homie.
> *


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Feb 27 2011, 03:12 PM~19973427
> *TTT
> *



Got some new pics coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 27 2011, 09:03 PM~19975984
> *looking good bro keep up the good work.. wish i had another guy to help out here bro work is plying up homie.. lovin it but no time for my little one..
> *


Thanks bro. I feel the same way homie. Its tough to find good help nowadays. You will find an apprentice or even better someone that has experience in due time bro. Ask and you shall receive. Its tough, but somehow I always try my best to keep a balance between the shop and family life. For this reason I cherish family time and try keep shop projects off my mind when I'm home. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Just a little bit more fine sanding and it will be ready for some paint.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

Just finished an install on a 2006 Mazda 6......


----------



## All Out Customs

All wrapped up after all connections were soldered.


----------



## All Out Customs

Kits and Harness on its way to SC..


----------



## All Out Customs

Some of our line card.......


----------



## 63 Pimpala




----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Mar 9 2011, 07:14 PM~20054024
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

This one is gonna be a long term stealth project, but I got started on phase one which was prewiring behind the radio and getting them ran towards the rear section. Current plans are Sundown Audio gear and an epicenter to boost the signal. Sundown Audio gear will be our initial purchase to become authorized dealers. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Power wires ran to the left....










Signal wires ran to the right....


----------



## All Out Customs

PAC High-to-low adapter temporarily...










Rear connections....


----------



## All Out Customs

Secured the ground signal from the adapter then temporarily mounted the adapter beneath the rear seat. Phase 2 will be to run the power and rca...but that will be much later when we get the equipment.


----------



## KAKALAK

looking good bro!!


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 13 2011, 12:41 PM~20081395
> *This one is gonna be a long term stealth project, but I got started on phase one which was prewiring behind the radio and getting them ran towards the rear section.  Current plans are Sundown Audio gear and an epicenter to boost the signal.  Sundown Audio gear will be our initial purchase to become authorized dealers.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good bro. he bro i might need to get a viper remonte for one of my customers people are tryin to tax out here.. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Mar 14 2011, 07:56 AM~20087052
> *lookin good bro. he bro i might need to get a viper remonte for one of my customers people are tryin to tax out here..  :biggrin:
> *


Let me know the exact model number and I'll definitely try to get you taken care of. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 13 2011, 08:55 PM~20084560
> *looking good bro!!
> *


I'm tryin my best and getting better as I do each car, but I am always still eager to learn from those who have a deeper knowledge of the car audio game.


----------



## EL VAGO 84

TTT


----------



## All Out Customs

Got a Kicker Tweeter Set for $50 free shipping flat rate priority mail to your door. 



















We are just trying to make room for new products coming in. PM me if you are interested. Thanks.  :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 14 2011, 08:50 PM~20092747
> *TTT
> *


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 27 2011, 01:28 PM~20193365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good job bro
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Mar 28 2011, 09:29 PM~20206195
> *good job bro
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie....these are made to house Infinity Kappa's. For the next project, its on to the front staging, the kick panels.


----------



## TraditionCC

Lookin good bro


----------



## sp00kyi3

ttt


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Mar 29 2011, 09:50 PM~20214922
> *ttt
> *


----------



## All Out Customs

Great news! All Out Customs is moving to a bigger location, keep it locked for more details. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 01:43 AM~20216151
> *Great news! All Out Customs is moving to a bigger location, keep it locked for more details. :biggrin:
> *


Congrats!


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 30 2011, 06:25 AM~20216750
> *Congrats!
> *


Thanks homie! Trying to maintain a business has its challenges and we persevered and we are in it for the long run! I'm just glad to be able to wake up in the morning and do what I love to do for a living. Car customizing is a passion that was passed on from my Dad and my Uncle. Finally positive things are coming together! Thanks for your support, pics will be up soon! :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

The new home of AOC Builds...Paramount, Ca. :biggrin: More pics and more builds to come..  The old sign is coming down this coming week and we are working on a new logo.


----------



## AGUILAR3

Nice. a lot closer to the LA crowd :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 5 2011, 10:50 AM~20264695
> *Nice. a lot closer to the LA crowd  :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks bro.


----------



## All Out Customs

We are proud to announce that the Grand Opening for our new location will be held on May 1, 2011. 

ALL OUT CUSTOMS
8615 Rosecrans Avenue
Paramount, Ca.
90723
Unit B

Flyer will be up soon!  :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

We are between Goodyear and Purrfect Auto Services. The Old Sign has been removed and we will be putting up a banner within the next week. 










On Sundays, the other businesses are closed so we will have the entire parking lot for the event. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Future Master installer of All Out Customs in training. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

You may want to give him a couple more years before letting him loose with the cordless driver on the speakers though. Shit I'm a grown man and have a hard time not poking a hole in the surrounds. :cheesy: 

Looks like a nice spot you moved into. Good luck with it.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 16 2011, 11:02 AM~20352356
> *You may want to give him a couple more years before letting him loose with the cordless driver on the speakers though. Shit I'm a grown man and have a hard time not poking a hole in the surrounds. :cheesy:
> 
> Looks like a nice spot you moved into. Good luck with it.
> *



Yeah, I just wish he could grow up faster. He already has the drive to learn, but I agree that he needs a few more years before I turn him loose. For now he will be on minimal duties. :biggrin: 

Its a cool little spot and judging by the incoming traffic of the other shops, it looks very promising. The added benefit is that there is a lift, but we need to swap out a hose. Thanks for your support. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

The new install bay, in the works. :biggrin: We will be putting up an enclosed woodshop complete with vacuum, table saw, routers, and more. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 21 2011, 10:22 PM~20394294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new install bay, in the works. :biggrin: We will be putting up an enclosed woodshop complete with vacuum, table saw, routers, and more. :biggrin:
> *


Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 22 2011, 05:26 AM~20395073
> *Looking good!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

New display case was delivered today.


----------



## baggedout81

Please send Dayton display to 66502.Thank you


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 26 2011, 04:33 AM~20421486
> *Please send Dayton display to 66502.Thank you
> *












:thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

All Out Customs Paramount California is now open 8615 Rosecrans Ave. Unit B Paramount California 90723


----------



## sp00kyi3

sup homie


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@May 4 2011, 11:18 PM~20488085
> *sup homie
> *


Wassup big homie! You guys are welcome to come and check out the shop, we just got some products in.  :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

If you are in the Los Angeles area, come on down to hear the newly installed products in our demo unit. :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84




----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 9 2011, 05:59 PM~20516991
> *If you are in the Los Angeles area, come on down to hear the newly installed products in our demo unit. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE WERE U THIS MORNING ??? :angry: 
I WENT BY THE SHOP IN THE CUTTY, I WAS GONNA BREAK U OFF WITH MY 2 LITTLE 10'S :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 16 2011, 11:02 AM~20352356
> *You may want to give him a couple more years before letting him loose with the cordless driver on the speakers though. Shit I'm a grown man and have a hard time not poking a hole in the surrounds. :cheesy:
> 
> Looks like a nice spot you moved into. Good luck with it.
> *


SUP B!


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 12 2011, 11:45 AM~20537938
> *WHERE WERE U THIS MORNING ???  :angry:
> I WENT BY THE SHOP IN THE CUTTY, I WAS GONNA BREAK U OFF WITH MY 2 LITTLE 10'S  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: Man, there was a big traffic accident, I got there right before opening time at 10:00 am.  Its all good, swing by anytime between 10am-6pm Monday through Saturday. Sundays are reserved for family time and carne asada :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84




----------



## All Out Customs

Here's a little install that we did on the weekend. Customer brought in a Pioneer Premier amp and a little 8" Kicker in a ported box. 2011 Civic with high to low adapter running off the rear factory sub signal.


----------



## All Out Customs

Got some video of it in action, but I haven't had time to upload it to youtube..
The customer will be back in a few weeks to get more work done. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

Here's a few grand opening pics that I just uploaded....

The winner of the Jaykob's choice award, Cutlass from Islanders Car Club.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## DeeLoc

Good lookin out Jerry!

Aloha fest this weekend in Santa Fe Springs...


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 18 2011, 11:04 PM~20583487
> * Good lookin out Jerry!
> 
> Aloha fest this weekend in Santa Fe Springs...
> *



Hit me up with the details.


----------



## All Out Customs

Here's a little video of the Kicker 8" L5 install that we did last week. Its running of the stock radio for now.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 18 2011, 11:04 PM~20583487
> * Good lookin out Jerry!
> 
> Aloha fest this weekend in Santa Fe Springs...
> *


Found this pic....










:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Here's another vid...


----------



## All Out Customs

Fed ex just left the building, they came to drop off my new toy. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Cuts circles From 7" up to 53"  Got another one on the way for smaller applications. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 23 2011, 02:03 PM~20611467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuts circles From 7" up to 53"   Got another one on the way for smaller applications. :biggrin:
> *


After finally sucking it up and buying the Jasper jig you will kick yourself in the ass for not doing it sooner! Such a time saver!


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 23 2011, 02:34 PM~20611657
> *After finally sucking it up and buying the Jasper jig you will kick yourself in the ass for not doing it sooner! Such a time saver!
> *



:thumbsup: I couldn't agree more! Time to go buy a sheet of MDF and make a few donuts to prepare for incoming customers. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Had a fellow lowrider come visit the shop the other day. I must say that Mufasa's ride is well equipped with a super clean and loud system that has no distortion. The system bangs with only two 10" subwoofers. Clean paint, clean interior, beat, and it also does this with only six batteries and a BMH Piston.... :biggrin: 







Mufasa...Thanks for stopping by homie, it was an honor to have you visit our shop and kick it for a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

Looking to retire this system and put in a new system so here is a video before we start the removal process..


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 24 2011, 12:38 PM~20618962
> *Had a fellow lowrider come visit the shop the other day.  I must say that Mufasa's ride is well equipped with a super clean and loud system that has no distortion.  The system bangs with only two 10" subwoofers.  Clean paint, clean interior, beat, and it also does this with only six batteries and a BMH Piston.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mufasa...Thanks for stopping by homie, it was an honor to have you visit our shop and kick it for a while.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


:wave: SUP HOMIE...............


----------



## sp00kyi3

bump for my homie


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@May 26 2011, 03:22 PM~20635012
> *bump for my homie
> *


Keep it locked homie, I got a litltle something for that would be perfect for the Cutty.


----------



## All Out Customs

Installed an alarm in a 2000 Limited Edition Tahoe....

soldered the main power lines...


----------



## All Out Customs

Took advantage of the Sunny So. Cal. weather. Been waiting for this weather in order to get some glass work done on some g-body kick panels. Here's a few pics of the first coat.  














































Once I get the basic foundation, I will grind excess and fill in the voids with bondo.


----------



## EL VAGO 84

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 27 2011, 02:33 PM~20642089
> *Took advantage of the Sunny So. Cal. weather.  Been waiting for this weather in order to get  some glass work done on some g-body kick panels.  Here's a few pics of the first coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get the basic foundation, I will grind excess and fill in the voids with bondo.
> *


they ganna look n sound sick on the regal thanks jerry


----------



## All Out Customs

EL VAGO 84 said:


> they ganna look n sound sick on the regal thanks jerry


Wassup VAGO thanks for giving me the chance to work on your GOOD TIMES CC ride.


----------



## All Out Customs

All Out Customs said:


> Got a Kicker Tweeter Set for $50 free shipping flat rate priority mail to your door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are just trying to make room for new products coming in. PM me if you are interested. Thanks.  :biggrin:


We no longer have this set available. In order to give back to our supportive community, we offered the remaining set as a raffle prize at our grand opening.


----------



## All Out Customs

Staff also had a game where the first person to run up and hand the person red shoe laces would win $100. One of the members from Islanders Car Club won $100.


----------



## All Out Customs

Small system in a Range Rover


----------



## All Out Customs

June Bump......


----------



## All Out Customs

Went to visit some contacts over at Kicker to pickup some products. On the way out, I asked if they had any Kicker Banners that could help put some color up on our walls. They gave me a 4"x12" banner.


----------



## baggedout81

Thats a big ass banner:wow:


----------



## All Out Customs

Come on in to checkout our Blazin Summer Sales! :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc

thanks for doing the install in the homie's burban Jerry!


----------



## All Out Customs

DeeLoc said:


> thanks for doing the install in the homie's burban Jerry!


 
No problem, I'm glad to be able to help out! Thanks for the referral.


----------



## All Out Customs

Dynamat Extreme


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

Kicker KS693


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## Jeff Rohrer

All Out Customs said:


> Staff also had a game where the first person to run up and hand the person red shoe laces would win $100. One of the members from Islanders Car Club won $100.


Dude thats cool man, that kid will never forget that! Awesome!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

All Out Customs said:


> Staff also had a game where the first person to run up and hand the person red shoe laces would win $100. One of the members from Islanders Car Club won $100.


Dude thats cool man, that kid will never forget that! Awesome!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Ok, I'm not sure why it keeps doing that. When I go to post it say's I have to wait 30seconds but it was my first post?? so then I hit after waiting and ofc double post.


----------



## L.Daco1

Whatever man, we know you're just trying to up your post count.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

L.Daco1 said:


> Whatever man, we know you're just trying to up your post count.


Fo sho!


----------



## All Out Customs

:thumbsup:AOC TTT


----------



## All Out Customs

Come on down to All Out Customs and checkout our 4th of July Specials...

8615 Rosecrans Ave
Unit B
Paramount, Ca.
90723


----------



## All Out Customs

AOC is now an official dealer for RE Audio. We have renewed relations and will be offering the complete line of RE Audio products. Next product line on the agenda will be Sundown Audio. Here are a few pics of the RE XXX 12"


----------



## All Out Customs

Just waiting on the 4" Aero Port....can't wait to fire it up. Customer will be switching out to RE amps within the next few weeks.


----------



## All Out Customs

It's official, the RE Audio website http:.:: RE AUDIO ::. has been updated and we are listed as authorized dealers under the zip code 90723. Let us know how we can help provide for your car stereo and accessories needs.


----------



## clutch1

I like what you guys do, wish the shop I worked at had interesting things goin on like this!

We don't even fiberglass at work because of oshaaaaa :thumbsdown:

Being an RE dealer must be pretty exciting, eh? Most kids around here never even heard of them!


----------



## All Out Customs

clutch1 said:


> I like what you guys do, wish the shop I worked at had interesting things goin on like this!
> 
> We don't even fiberglass at work because of oshaaaaa :thumbsdown:
> 
> Being an RE dealer must be pretty exciting, eh? Most kids around here never even heard of them!


Thanks for your kind words....we are just trying to keep up with our customer's requests and provide top notch service.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

If you guys got facebook.........please checkout our fan page and hit the like button...

http://www.facebook.com/alloutcustoms1


----------



## All Out Customs

Come on in to All Out Customs for in-store discount on all RE Audio Products. Mention you saw this on layitlow.
8615 Rosecrans Avenue
Unit-B
Paramount, California
90723
Phone: (424) 785-7357


----------



## All Out Customs

We have been sending some wheels and BMH suspension parts to our loyal customers in Sydney Australia from Sydney Style Car Club. They just forwarded me a link of our good buddy rolling in his 61 Impala.

http://www.vimeo.com/26693527


----------



## All Out Customs

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Just a basic install in a Civic...Rockford Fosgate P500-4. The front two channels were dedicated to run the 5 1/4" MB Quarts in the front, and the 6X9" Kenwood in the rear. The rear two channels were used to bridge the 10" Fosgate Subwoofer in a sealed box.


----------



## All Out Customs

ISLANDERS CC was in the building!



















:thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

Any Boston Acoustics fans out there? We got just recently got a shipment, hit us up for more info.


----------



## EL VAGO 84

WHATS UP JERRY HOW U DOING?REGAL COMING BACK IN COUPLE OF DAYS


----------



## AGUILAR3

What do you have in a double din? 

I need a radio that is SIRIUS/XM satellite ready. Since the actual radio wont be used for anything but satellite, features aren't a concern...only that it has satellite


----------



## AGUILAR3

AGUILAR3 said:


> What do you have in a double din?
> 
> I need a radio that is SIRIUS/XM satellite ready. Since the actual radio wont be used for anything but satellite, features aren't a concern...only that it has satellite


TTT


----------



## 79 cutty

All Out Customs said:


> Any Boston Acoustics fans out there? We got just recently got a shipment, hit us up for more info.


Post up what's in the box!


----------



## RIDES3

WHATS JERRY CAN YOU CALL ME OR VAGO 323 377 5422


----------



## bump512

x52


----------



## elite auto customs

hows it going bro sorry have been busy as hell. have new pics up soon


----------



## All Out Customs

To Da Top!:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Before....


----------



## All Out Customs

After.....


----------



## All Out Customs

Fiberglassed panels fit for 6x9s under sail panel and Kick Panels for a Regal....


----------



## All Out Customs

Customer's Regal taken at the Groupe CC car show this past weekend...


----------



## All Out Customs

Sorry for lack of recent posts, we have been out of the loop, but we are back...stay tuned for some updated pics.


----------



## All Out Customs

Just a little G-Body Rear Deck lid project we are working on. Wanted to do something other than 6x9s. Hopefully will get it glassed during this week.


----------



## All Out Customs

This was the third coat of fiberglass resin.


----------



## trunkgotknock

All Out Customs said:


> This was the third coat of fiberglass resin.


Looks good man what size speakers are goi g in there


----------



## All Out Customs

All Out Customs said:


> This was the third coat of fiberglass resin.



Thanks for the positive feedback....Going to put some Infinity 5 1/4"


----------



## All Out Customs

Damm its been a while since I have checked in. I got a few pics to upload.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

Desert Dreams Car Club 2 pair 6.5" Infinity Kappa


----------



## All Out Customs

4 6x9s project for rear deck lid...


----------



## All Out Customs

Customer brought in some Fosgate stuff and did a quick install and made an amp rack, capacitor and fuse holder board, and put some leds..


----------



## All Out Customs

TTT haven't been here in a while.

if anyone out here is on instagram.... follow us @alloutcustoms1 Thanks homies!


----------



## All Out Customs

Bump for summer of 2015


----------

